# help needed for flute



## karsiar

hai friends i like to play flute.the south indian styled 8 hole flute.can someone provide me the the fingering chart and all the basics of learning the flute.i am a begineer please help me .please. some one provide me the details.


----------



## Yagan Kiely

> all the basics of learning the flute.


Well, no one can here, but if you get a teacher you could.

Apart from that, I don't know the fingering of such an obscure instrument.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Hi karsiar and welcome to the forum. I suppose you mean the Carnatic flute. Here goes the fingering chart:

http://www.anubodh.com/Carnatic_fing_chart/Carnatic_Fing_Chart.html

and the general info:

http://www.anubodh.com/carnatic_flute.htm

This site also has some interactive features and tips on how to play.


----------



## karsiar

thank you very much for the information


----------

